# Tackle for all fish in huron



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, I've been restocking on my tackle for this year and I was wondering what lures/plugs/jigs or whatever would you people suggest to have to target every kind of fish in the huron (walleye, bass, panfish, pike, etc.).

-Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Some sort of float/bobber, hooks, splitshot (non-removeable), and hooks. Use whatever kind of bait you think will work best for whatever you are fishing for. The only exception is for Catfish I would anchor a bait to the bottom out of the current.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

bntz313 said:


> Ok, I've been restocking on my tackle for this year and I was wondering what tackle would you people suggest to have to target every kind of fish in the huron (walleye, bass, panfish, pike, etc.).
> 
> -Thanks


 
Mix it up... have an assortment of different sizes of hooks along with different types, some snap swivels, the smaller the better in my opinion. some floats, try and get some that you can float fish steelies with and some that you can just sit back and bobber fish for pans with. pretty much all you need are the basics when it comes to basic setups. make sure you have some different sizes of splitshot, barrel swivels are good to have also, again, the smaller the better. As far as the terminal side of things, hot n tots, tadpollys, shad raps, some bombers, and some misc. other rapalla lures should do you pretty good for most everything you'll encounter in that river. hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have tons of hooks, swivels, floats.

More looking for what kind of lures I show have and colors, seeing that the huron is close to me this is where I do most of my fishing.

Should of been more clear on first post.

email streamtosser about the website!


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

bntz313 said:


> I have tons of hooks, swivels, floats.
> 
> More looking for what kind of lures I show have and colors, seeing that the huron is close to me this is where I do most of my fishing.
> 
> ...


I have had decades of fun on the Huron although now I mostly fly fish. Most of my fun has been had in AA or above. I have used white jigs with white twister tails. I think they are 1/8oz. Use black on black when the white tail isn't working or black with red specks. In line spinners(vibrax, rooster tail, mepps) in chartreuse, white or white/red have worked for me with Gold or silver spinners depending on water clarity or the fish. I also recently tried crawfish tube jigs that were deadly. The Huron has so many different types of water it will be tough to narrow it down.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Inline spinners will catch any fish that swims the Huron river or ANY river for that matter; they're super versatile lures. Try marabou jigs twitched under a float as well, no bait needed; that can be _very_ deadly at times. Plugs/stickbaits are other good ones, they're also a catch all bait. Like stated, there is no all around lure for EVERY condition, but jigs and spinners can cover most of them. I don't fish the Huron, but this stuff applies to any trib, good luck dude.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Last year I tried Senkos for the first time. I bought the 4" and 3" sizes. I also bought the Gamakatsu 2/0 Split Shot hooks. They are designed for use with Senkos. I rigged them wacky style and put 1 or 2 #5 split right above the eye of the hook, depending on current. I bottom bounced them, while giving them little jerks to make the Senko wiggle at both ends. They should work fine under a float too. I caught more bass and pike then I ever have in one year. Senkos are amazing baits and anything in the river will hit them. Watermelon w/gold flecks was the best color followed by white/chartreuse. You can get the Senkos and hooks at Gander Mt. or Bottom Line Tackle. They are cheaper at Bottom Line, but their assortment is limited. There are also imitataions at Gander Mt. that work well and are much cheaper. The Gander Mt, version is $3.99 for about 20 baits. The Senko is about $6.00 for 10 baits. You don't have to use the Split Shot Hook, but make sure to get a hook where the point turns back in toward the shank a little. That will prevent a lot of snags. A wide gap hook with a straight point will grab ever little piece of junk in the river and there is plenty of it. It's an awesome bait. 

http://www.bassdozer.com/articles/senko-gary.shtml


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to get some of those senkos.

Anyone going to the fishing expo in novi tomorrow?


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been fishing the Huron near A2 for a number of years now and have to say that the 2 best lures I have used are a bronze xrap and a gold jointed repala....caught pike, walleye, smallies, and large mouth


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Rapalas are universal. They work in lakes, rivers, ponds, the ocean, and backyard pools. Heck they even work in movies, like "There's Something About Mary." :lol:


----------

